# projects finished this week



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Here are 2 pojects we've been on the past 2 weeks 1 was a full interior with wallpaper removal/exterior repaint. 



 




 
The other a full interior repaint with 6'crown,flutted door casings & 6" base. 



We should finish the crown job tomorrow and then I can show the finished product.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Great work!


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Nice jobs, Aaron :thumbsup:
You old boys frighten the crapoona outta me when you go every which way up those ladders. 

In the first YT vid. One of your guys is using the mud bucket (terminology?), are they any good?
I have yet to see a painter over here use one.
Wouldn't mind giving one a go.

Forgive me for asking,,, why in the 2nd vid, at 1:30-2:00 mins is the guy spraying the fascia and soff in the same paint as the masonry or vice-versa. 
I'm thinking they are two different substrates and you'd need two different paints i.e. one paint for wood/fascias and one paint for masonry.
Not picking you up on your company's practices, just enquiring :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

mistcoat said:


> Nice jobs, Aaron :thumbsup:
> You old boys frighten the crapoona outta me when you go every which way up those ladders.
> 
> In the first YT vid. One of your guys is using the mud bucket (terminology?), are they any good?
> ...


SW Super Paint...Works on everything!!!(pretty much)vinyl/stucco/metal/ etc....


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

aaron61 said:


> SW Super Paint...Works on everything!!!(pretty much)vinyl/stucco/metal/ etc....


:thumbsup:
I'll have to see what we have over here, similar.
Nothing, me thinks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice work man :thumbsup:


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

That is nice work Aaron!
...
Can I suggest a tripod for your camera? Right now, it's kind of like watching the Blaire Witch Project with all that shaking


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

y.painting said:


> That is nice work Aaron!
> ...
> Can I suggest a tripod for your camera? Right now, it's kind of like watching the Blaire Witch Project with all that shaking


 
My thoughts exactly (on both the nice work! and on the shakiness) I like the professional appearance your guys always have.

What methods of application do you use brush and roll or spray and tape? I had no volume so i was unable to tell (on the interior one) My computers resolution isnt all that great did you guys stain those stairs? Or was a whole new tread added.

Also do you get many hits on your site from youtube? Could be a neat way to get recognized on google.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

y.painting said:


> That is nice work Aaron!
> ...
> Can I suggest a tripod for your camera? Right now, it's kind of like watching the Blaire Witch Project with all that shaking


It's just a little flip camera...I think it gives it that edgey feel!!!!:whistling2: Or maybe it's from huffin to much dryfall back in the day!:blink:


----------



## eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice work , the crown moulding looks great


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> It's just a little flip camera...I think it gives it that edgey feel!!!!:whistling2: Or maybe it's from huffin to much dryfall back in the day!:blink:


I think it's the drywall ....those flipcams are nice though....I need to get me one


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Finished Friday http://www.youtube.com/paintingtampabay#p/a/u/1/SXEyCj1ugCs
Going back in a couple of weeks to install french doors in his office & master bath.


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

Aaron, looks good.

Question: backroll?

What did you do to protect the roof from overspray?

I have never used a sprayer, and very little exterior work except my own.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Aaron, looks good.
> 
> Question: backroll?
> 
> ...


I think you must be comenting on one of ou other videos since these are all interiors,but yes,we spray & backroll exterior stucco.As far as protecting the roof that comes down to smaller tips for trim,spray shields & skill!!!


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

I think I did get the videos mixed up. I saw you doing an exterior, but did not see backrolling ot shield and was curious. I can believe the skill part!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Nice jobs, Aaron :thumbsup:
> You old boys frighten the crapoona outta me when you go every which way up those ladders.
> 
> In the first YT vid. One of your guys is using the mud bucket (terminology?), are they any good?


They are IMHO easier to use than hawks are most of the time, at least on ladders and such, and when you don't just have a ton of big slopping you need to do.. they are the best :thumbsup:


----------

